# Chuck E. Cheese Open 2009



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.chuckecheese.com/parties/organizational/organizational-details.php?Id=648

Bob and I have talked about this... we might have to do this. Can we do this?

_What items am I not allowed to bring to a party?

* Outside food other than cake or ice cream
* Piñata's
* Cups
* Outside Entertainment_


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 28, 2009)

OH MY GOD YES

It's unfortunate that we can't bring our own pinata's, but I guess we'll have to live without one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2009)

YES YES YES!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 28, 2009)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO IT!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 28, 2009)

OMFG DO THIS.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> http://www.chuckecheese.com/parties/organizational/organizational-details.php?Id=648
> 
> Bob and I have talked about this... we might have to do this. Can we do this?
> 
> ...



I think you'd need approval from the big rat himself. Looking at these packages, you're given a table for 90 minutes, weekend aren't bookable........

But I think it'd be cool to have multiple Chuck E Cheese competitions across the country on the same day.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes. That is all I can say. Yes.


----------



## Weston (Oct 28, 2009)

omg yes
that would be the most badass thing ever


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 28, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
But I think it'd be cool to have multiple Chuck E Cheese competitions across the country on the same day.[/QUOTE]+1


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 28, 2009)

O please yes


----------



## Lofty (Oct 28, 2009)

Does a Rubik's cube competition count as outside entertainment? 
Quick see how many events we can cram into 90 minutes! Perfect place for the after party too!


----------



## fundash (Oct 28, 2009)

OMGWTFABCDEFG YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds fun!


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Oct 28, 2009)

OH BOY WE GET GAME TOKENS


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 28, 2009)

I would come from the UK just to experience this bizarre branch of American culture that I have heard so much about.


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> But I think it'd be cool to have multiple Chuck E Cheese competitions across the country on the same day.



YESSSSSSSS
ONE IN JACKSONVILLE TO. ONE IN EVERY C-CHEESE IN AMERICA.
IT'D BRING ALOT OF ATTENTION TO THE WORLD OF SPEEDCUBING. DO IT NOAW.
*calms down*


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

The only thing that could possibly make it any better than it already is would be a mystery event involving Chuck E. Cheese himself.

Chris


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2009)

Edward said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > But I think it'd be cool to have multiple Chuck E Cheese competitions across the country on the same day.
> ...



Well, considering they have some 500 locations, I doubt this would happen. We would still need experienced people to run the competition, and there would be a few CEC locations that may not get enough competitors since we probably wouldn't have the full range of events, so people would be less likely to travel further. For example, how many people do you think would show up at the Chuck E Cheese in Rapid City, SD?


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


Why you gotta burst meh happy bubble?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like Chuck E Cheeses will be Flashmobbed by cubers


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Sounds like Chuck E Cheeses will be Flashmobbed by cubers



With an animatronic band that plays on stage, how can we not?! 

Chris


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

Realistically, we'd be only looking at probably a one-event limit per person.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2009)

Edward said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Because I like to live in the world of reality, and it's good to have company.

anyway, I have contacted Chuck E Cheese to see if they would be interested in this sort of thing. I'll let you know if I find out any more details. Please, DO NOT contact them. Having messages of "omg, this wud be awesum! i'd buy like $50 of pizza. youd make a bunch of $$$!" doesn't exactly help the cause.

As always, this is a big corporation, so this may or may not work out, but I'll let you know.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 28, 2009)

i live in NYC I would totally be down for this. I can only compete in a few events so I can help out.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes.
This is pure goodness.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicago-Chuck-e-Cheese open


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

yes


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Chicago-Chuck-e-Cheese open



Jacksonville Chuck-e-Cheese open


----------



## boiiwonder (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG YES. None of the people would mind if their were just one even lol. I mean its Chuck E. Cheese.

The winner could get 100 tokens lol.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 28, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> I can only compete in a few events so I can help out.





Tyson said:


> Realistically, we'd be only looking at probably a one-event limit per person.




On that note, how about having it a 3x3 only competition? I don't really like the idea of having multiple events when you can only compete in one of them.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 29, 2009)

I say yes, by all means.
Also, have them across the nation. It'd be great.
Also, come up with a witty name like "CubingUSA Chuck E. Cheese Colossal Cube Collaboration Competition" or whatever you want.
I'd surely go to that.
We'd be influencing the children--the future of cubing.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

ONE IN DALLAS!!!!!!! THE CHEESE CUBE FESTIVAL!!!! connect them via webcam!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 29, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> On that note, how about having it a 3x3 only competition? I don't really like the idea of having multiple events when you can only compete in one of them.



Not that people aren't putting the cart before the horse, but how does it matter if you compete in 3x3 when given the choice of 3x3 and Square-1, or you compete in 3x3 when given the choice of just 3x3?


----------



## fundash (Oct 29, 2009)

THE CHUCK E CHEESE OPEN 2009 IN LA!!!


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 29, 2009)

OMFG YES! MAKE ONE IN CHICAGO


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> OMFG YES! MAKE ONE IN CHICAGO


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Not that people aren't putting the cart before the horse, but how does it matter if you compete in 3x3 when given the choice of 3x3 and Square-1, or you compete in 3x3 when given the choice of just 3x3?



It just makes how you place in each event seem trivial to me.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 29, 2009)

SACRAMENTO!!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 29, 2009)

Saturdays won't work, so it would probably have to be on a weekday evening, which might suck for some people who would've travel a bit to spend the day in the city and do a bit of cubesolving.

anyway, I have to see if a weekday night would work and if they would actually work with us, or if they would make us co-ordinate everything on our own (like figuring out how many people would come before we book, and trying to book multiple places on the same day...)


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like they're not interested in working with us. They'll gladly allow us to book the multiple locations on our own, but you get into a scenario that when you book, you have to specify the number of people, and there's no guarantee you can change that. If you over estimate, you end up having to pay for no-shows, if you underestimate, people might not be able to attend. Pre-paying would be ideal, but you can't really have people pre-pay when you don't know which dates are available (which you can't find out until you book).

So anyway, it looks like it can be done on an individual basis if someone wanted to do some work, but you'd probably have to talk with the manger personally to see if they would allow cubing, and maybe work out some better deal.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww......


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 30, 2009)

Try to put one in Mcallen,TX though.JK there aren't enough cubers in this area.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 4, 2009)

What if we just had an informal cube gathering at a Chuck E. Cheese? Would anyone actually go?


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> What if we just had an informal cube gathering at a Chuck E. Cheese? Would anyone actually go?



Id go. Just so I could see other cubers. Ive never met any other cuber in person.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> What if we just had an informal cube gathering at a Chuck E. Cheese? Would anyone actually go?



If the date worked, I probably would.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> What if we just had an informal cube gathering at a Chuck E. Cheese? Would anyone actually go?



most likely if it was not a ridiculous time or date


----------



## Tyson (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay, what about an official NYC competition. Problem is the small 1,100 Sq-ft room would cost about $500. Meaning... about $20 per competitor.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 13, 2009)

i would go to a comp or an informal meeting in NYC but what would an informal meeting be like?


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd go for any kidn of meeting in NYC.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

i should have won


----------

